# Like/ Dislike Feature



## AWP (Jul 22, 2016)

I want to preface this post with:

Minus the Disagree, this is my personal opinion.

Hate: I see a number of ya'll giving someone some "Hate" not because you hate their viewpoint, but you hate some bad/ stupid news they've posted. In the end the red X's may mean very little, but some members will view a person's profile and gauge their membership based upon other member's feedback. Another way to think about it: Someone Hates a post because it carries very bad news. Now anyone reading the thread has to wade over "Hate only because of your post" posts. You're shooting the messenger so reserve that noise for the problem children.

Disagree: Pretty self-explanatory. The reason I bring it up is don't Disagree with someone (or Hate for that matter) without stating why. We aren't 7 and asking our parents for a cookie. If you were talking to someone and they said they disagreed with your argument wouldn't you want to know why? It is kind of a dick move to Disagree and not provide your counterpoint.

Like and Agree: If anyone has to explain the difference I'd urge you to step away from the Net and go do some word learning stuff.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2016)

I really agree with being responsible in using the "dislike" and "hate" feature. Like Free said, we're not in grade school here.


----------



## CrimsonWave (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm enlisted which pretty much is equivalent to grade school.... I mean our Tech data is written at a 5th grade reading level.... But I do agree with the stated post above.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2016)

And don't get me wrong, if some clownshoes nonsense is posted, you can believe they will see some red at the bottom of their post.

And @pardus because pardus. He's getting hate just for being himself.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> And don't get me wrong, if some clownshoes nonsense is posted, you can believe they will see some red at the bottom of their post.
> 
> And @pardus because pardus. He's getting hate just for being himself.



And that kiwi gives hate just because he's a hateful kiwi ex-pat... 

I'm very careful with the use of hate versus dislike...  I only want 2 other people in the same hate boat as me...  @pardus and @Marauder06  (joking,  to clarify for the new people who read this, we're all 3 in the original 100 members of this board and know, respect and sometimes like each other, if the other is buying... IRL).


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 22, 2016)

:-"


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 22, 2016)

Can we get a "you bore me and I am ambivalent towards you" button?

JK....good thread with the explanations.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 22, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Can we get a "you bore me and I am ambivalent towards you" button?
> 
> JK....good thread with the explanations.



It's called the ignore feature.
really, it is....

@pardus is a complete bastard....  and deals out hate like it's oxygen


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## RackMaster (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd hate all of this but you'd all like it.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 22, 2016)

pardus said:


>



that last dose of hate you dealt brought you to an even 1000 hates given....

really?  really?   most of them to Mara and me....


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 22, 2016)

Who judges people based on the number of hates or likes in a profile? That's the person with the issue IMO.

I mean pardus is a cunty cunt cunt. We don't need a profile to tell us that!


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 22, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Who judges people based on the number of hates or likes in a profile? That's the person with the issue IMO.



It's like judging people on how many posts they've had, or more fittingly for some, how many intros they've responded to.

Are there repercussions that I'm not aware of for having too much hate? Honest question


----------



## x SF med (Jul 22, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Are their repercussions that I'm not aware of for having too much hate? Honest question



I guess I'm the most qualified to answer this ....  I don't believe so, I think it's the quality of your posts.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Are there repercussions that I'm not aware of for having too much hate? Honest question



The reprecussions would be if you do not backup a hate, or disagree, with an explaination. In fact, I know of one outstadning disagreement you have yet to square with.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Are there repercussions that I'm not aware of for having too much hate? Honest question



Repercussions? Not that I'm aware of.



SpitfireV said:


> Who judges people based on the number of hates or likes in a profile? That's the person with the issue IMO.



Not necessarily. Some users pop in or out and you can't remember every dodgy bastard. I know I'll look at a profile and if I see a large number of Hates I'll dig into the member's posts and see if anything's going on. It isn't often this happens, but it happens.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 22, 2016)

Well yeah but that's from an admin viewpoint, not the typical user.


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 22, 2016)

x SF med said:


> And that kiwi gives hate just because he's a hateful kiwi ex-pat...
> 
> I'm very careful with the use of hate versus dislike...  I only want 2 other people in the same hate boat as me...  @pardus and @Marauder06  (joking,  to clarify for the new people who read this, we're all 3 in the original 100 members of this board and know, respect and sometimes like each other, if the other is buying... IRL).


Can I hate and <3 this post at the same time?


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Well yeah but that's from an admin viewpoint, not the typical user.



We'll try to keep you in mind next time.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh don't be like that. I'm not trying to be a dick so I don't really appreciate the sarcasm.

FWIW I agree on the disagree. It's a shame that there can't be some kind of mandatory reply box that opens when you click it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2016)

For those who don't know, you can see other users' stats by clicking on the "members" button at the top of the screen.  

I think just about any long-term member here with a lot of "hate" received most of it in jest.  If you have three-digit hate and you're still here, it's because people like you.  People who legitimately earn "hate" typically don't last long enough to rack a whole bunch of it up.

I tend to give "hate" to two kinds of people:  assholes who really deserve it, and my close friends here on the site.  It's kind of a term of endearment, like an insult you only give to people you have a close bond with, because otherwise you'd get your ass beat for it.  In the early days of ShadowSpear, many mods and admins got "hate" from people they had to discipline on the site, and we kind of learned to embrace it.  To cherish it, even.  "It keeps me warm."  

Anyway, for a while there was even a race to be "ShadowSpear's Most Hated."  I think The Troll won that one and is probably still in first place.  In fact, the only reason I'm not "hating" the crap out of every post in this thread by @Freefalling and @x SF med right now is because I'm trying to catch up and they're all beating me in the hate game.  But at least I'm beating @pardus in hate voting...

...just like in this year's mod election.  Hey, I'm nothing if not "consistent."

On a serious note, I think using "disagree" and not following it up with an explanation is kind of passive-aggressive and a bit childish.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Well yeah but that's from an admin viewpoint, not the typical user.



Disagreed because when I first started posting here I was over the top careful not to get any "hate".  Then @Deathy McDeath gave me my first one...for the life of me I cannot remember what it was for, (believe me, I tried to figure it out during the trash-talking part of the mod-elections) but after that I went thru the board trying to figure out what other "hates" were given out for. 

Also, as a new user I would review the "members" section and filter by the different categories - it made it easier for me to tell who the shit bags were, and who had just been around long enough to earn their share.  Within the last year there was a specific staff member who seemed to "hate" everything I posted.  It bugged me, and I studied his pattern of "hate" and figured out that by changing a few things and looking at the bigger picture, I could become a more productive member of the forum , and I think I have done that.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 22, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Disagreed because when I first started posting here I was over the top careful not to get any "hate".  Then @Deathy McDeath gave me my first one...for the life of me I cannot remember what it was for, (believe me, I tried to figure it out during the trash-talking part of the mod-elections) but then I went thru the board trying to figure out what other "hates" were for.  Also, as a new user I would review the "members" section and filter by the different categories - it made it easier for me to tell who the shit bags were, and who had just been around long enough to earn their share.  Within the last year there was a specific staff member that seemed to "hate" everything I posted.  It bugged me, and I studied his pattern of "hate" and figured out that by changing a few things and looking at the bigger picture, I could become a more productive member of the forum .  And I think I have done that.



OK that's a very fair point in fact and one I didn't consider.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The reprecussions would be if you do not backup a hate, or disagree, with an explaination. In fact, I know of one outstadning disagreement you have yet to square with.



Think you misunderstood. 

I'm also not aware of anything that is outstanding. You're more than welcome to keep track though.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Think you misunderstood.
> 
> I'm also not aware of anything that is outstanding. You're more than welcome to keep track though.



I track those who disagree with me, and do not follow up with an explaination. I do not need your permission to do that. Thus far, you are the only one.


----------



## Dame (Jul 22, 2016)

I remember when @surgicalcric popped my Hate cherry. He didn't even say why. I guess he just wanted to. Fond memories.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 22, 2016)

A hate for shits and giggles @Dame. 

M.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 22, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Who judges people based on the number of hates or likes in a profile? That's the person with the issue IMO.





Ooh-Rah said:


> Disagreed because when I first started posting here I was over the top careful not to get any "hate".  Then @Deathy McDeath gave me my first one...for the life of me I cannot remember what it was for, (believe me, I tried to figure it out during the trash-talking part of the mod-elections) but after that I went thru the board trying to figure out what other "hates" were given out for.
> 
> Also, as a new user I would review the "members" section and filter by the different categories - it made it easier for me to tell who the shit bags were, and who had just been around long enough to earn their share.


Agree with both because I learned to not care too much about the Hates and Likes of others, but at first I know that I checked those lists.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I track those who disagree with me, and do not follow up with an explaination. I do not need your permission to do that. Thus far, you are the only one.



My apologies. Hadn't realized I disagreed with you at some point. Not quite sure what I'd be giving you permission for though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> On a serious note, I think using "disagree" and not following it up with an explanation is kind of passive-aggressive and a bit childish.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> My apologies. Hadn't realized I disagreed with you at some point. Not quite sure what I'd be giving you permission for though.





Florida173 said:


> Think you misunderstood.
> 
> I'm also not aware of anything that is outstanding. You're more than welcome to keep track though.



So we'll just let this go, the whole thing for now; knowing that we are human and are prone to error.

As a man wiser than I am is fond of saying, "And so it goes......"


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> As a man wiser than I am is fond of saying, "And so it goes......"




You just quoted Billy Pilgrim....   :wall:





oh, sorry...  you're talking about the other guy who quotes Billy Pilgrim over on PS....


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 23, 2016)

I come onto forums like this to be around people with whom I have some sort of connection, military, etc.  I honestly try to not be dick and get along.  I mean, I get enough "hates" and "dislikes" from my family and coworkers, I sure don't need the stress of it here......


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 23, 2016)

x SF med said:


> You just quoted Billy Pilgrim....   :wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't talked to him in a long time.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 23, 2016)

*1 hate = 1 prayer.*


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2016)

I was "bukakied" with hate once. :wall::wall::wall: The term a creation of Mr F. Falling, I recall. :-". Demented, yes. But creative.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I come onto forums like this to be around people with whom I have some sort of connection, military, etc.  *I honestly try to not be dick* and get along.  I mean, I get enough "hates" and "dislikes" from my family and coworkers, I sure don't need the stress of it here......



Um.....  fail, Marine....  LMAO!!!!
you know better than that....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 23, 2016)

By all definitions from the last 2 pages: the "hate" option is an admin tool to play grab ass and cup each others nuts....so why is it an option.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> By all definitions from the last 2 pages: the "hate" option is an admin tool to play grab ass and cup each others nuts....so why is it an option.



for comments like that, actually....


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> By all definitions from the last 2 pages: the "hate" option is an admin tool to play grab ass and cup each others nuts....so why is it an option.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 23, 2016)

Couldn't say it better myself, an old 18D just hated me for being right!

 

Puff puff pass....


----------

